

Idea Lab: Who wrote the Koran? - vrs
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/07/magazine/07wwln-essay-t.html?_r=2&emc=eta1

======
tptacek
Not hacker news.

~~~
vrs
Ok, will keep that in mind. I thought so too at first but then decided to post
anyway as I found the ideas involved in making the arguments interesting.

